

Running an Akka cluster in an EC2 Autoscaling Group - chrisloy
http://chrisloy.net/2014/05/11/akka-cluster-ec2-autoscaling.html

======
saryant
Excellent post. We made the mistake of trying to use Chef to deal with seed
node discovery in our Akka cluster and that was a terrible idea. Really wish
we'd gone with the AWS SDK instead.

~~~
chrisloy
Thanks! The SDK has some "quirks" (and isn't especially Scala-friendly) but I
reckon it's ultimately pretty powerful. My main gripe is the lack of real-
world examples in the docs - hence my desire to write this up.

~~~
gatehouse
Hi, I didn't see an obvious way to reach you on the blog bit just FYI, it
looks weird on iPhone Safari

Edit [http://imgur.com/oX0CzuZ](http://imgur.com/oX0CzuZ)
[http://imgur.com/WsqEVxA](http://imgur.com/WsqEVxA)

~~~
chrisloy
Hi, thanks for the feedback! Yeah I'm aware the look on Chrome on my Android
is pretty terrible, which is on my list to get sorted. Looks like it's even
worse on iOS! At the moment its basically using the default site template from
Jekyll which is apparently very much _not_ mobile first!

Also re: contact, there's a link to my Twitter account but not much more.
Cheers for letting me know anyway!

Edit: Grokked media queries; hopefully a little nicer on mobile now.

------
xwowsersx
Excellent post! How do you ensure that you don't split the cluster - do you
have to configure the ASG to add the 2nd node only when the first one is
already up? If so, how exactly do you do that?

------
noelwelsh
Nice post. Would love to more about your application of Akka Cluster -- it's
far and away the most interesting part of Akka to me, and something we have
plans to build some very interesting systems on top of.

~~~
chrisloy
I work for a large organisation and am not really in a position to go into
details about what we'd be using it for at the moment, sorry.

Suffice it to say that we're pretty early on in the project and so far we're
using Akka Cluster for sharing transient state between nodes, without the need
for any kind of persistence store being used. My post was in response to the
pain I had in getting over the initial hurdle of getting a prototype running.

~~~
chaostheory
Does Akka cluster do load balancing between nodes yet?

